# Mercury MS440 Speakers tweaks



## Dushyanth.R (May 16, 2005)

Hello,
I have a Mercury MS440Speakers Though some of them say it is a very old
model I am preety happy with its performance .Can you tell me some tweaks so that i can amplify the sound such that the beats are good at high volumes.

Also I had read about converting this speakers into 4speakers by adding 2 more same speakers to existing ones.

lastly is there a external amplifier for this set .


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 17, 2005)

I'm not very sure, but I don't think it's a good idea to stick an amp between your comp and those speakers. You might just blow them up. But, then, you don't have much to lose, do you? You can use it as an excuse to get a set of decent speakers.

Keith


----------

